

Ask HN: is our 10% conversion rate typical for launchrock? - petervandijck

I put up a landing page for gush today http://getgush.com/<p>We got a statistically significant and constant 10% conversion rate from clicks to signups. Most of the traffic came from tweets. That seems really good, better than I expected, is that typical? Anyone else want to share their conversion rates with launchrock?
======
jaymstr
Hey, I'm one of the LaunchRock founders.

I'll let you know a dirty little secret. We're not currently filtering bots
from our own stats, so it's even higher than that. Since the current app is
mostly what we built over a few weeks after our Startup Weekend, it's missing
a few details like that.

We're adding filtering in the next version of the app which we'll be opening
to the public.

~~~
petervandijck
Looking forward to the next version :)

------
socialmediaking
never used launchrock, but 10% conversion for anything is good.

